# What is this song?



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

right at the beginning of the video? I've heard it many times before but have no idea what it's called or who it's by


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Moby Natural Blues (oh lordy)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Moby......


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Moby very underated, you will be surprised how many times his tracks are used in a myriad of films, TV, Radio etc


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

packard said:


> Moby very underated, you will be surprised how many times his tracks are used in a myriad of films, TV, Radio etc


Very true. I saw him at Global in 2008.... quality :argie:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

packard said:


> Moby very underated, you will be surprised how many times his tracks are used in a myriad of films, TV, Radio etc


Yerp, his song is the theme to all of the Bourne films.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just been and 'borrowed' my Dads best of album, you guys are right he is good


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have his Best of as MP3 burnt to CD always stuck inthe car he is just spot on - re Bourne yep one of the best OST out in my opinion


----------

